# for anyone trying to contact Dr. Frye



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

Rich asked me today to pass this on to everyone. His brothers (Dr. Frye) computer has crashed this past weekend. So anyone trying to contact him should call him at his office. He'll be with out email for a while so if you have sent an email in the last couple days he probably won't get back to you. 

http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com/index.htm

-Kris


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats good to know. Did he help you out with your intermedius?


----------

